# Mass. drug bust uncovers illegal rooming house



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Scott J. Croteau, Staff Writer
Telegram & Gazette
Copyright 2006 Worcester Telegram & Gazette, Inc.
All Rights Reserved

WORCESTER- A drug investigation at a Kingsbury Street apartment led vice squad officers to an illegal rooming house in the basement of the building with seven people living in 8-feet-by-8-feet sized rooms.
Police officers with a warrant found the illegal quarters after a search at 10:30 a.m. yesterday at 11 Kingsbury St. and entered the basement there. The warrant came after a three-week drug investigation that was prompted by neighbors' complaints.
The dimly lighted rooms were big enough to fit a bed and a bureau, Sgt. Eric A. Boss said. Amid the asbestos and gas leaking from the furnace were a woman and her 4-year-old child, who were removed from the home and are now staying with relatives, police said.
"You could smell the gas when we were searching," Sgt. Boss said. "We went there thinking the first floor was occupied and thought there was one person in the basement."
There was also no fresh air circulating in the basement, Sgt. Boss said. The illegal tenants were allegedly paying $250 per month, except for the mother who paid $350 per month because her child also lived in the space. Sgt. Boss said police were following up on the identities of the people living the basement.
City Manager Michael V. O'Brien and Police Chief Gary J. Gemme were nearby touring a community impact zone at the time of the discovery. They went
to the scene and Mr. O'Brien immediately called in the Department of Code Enforcement and the city shut down the building, Sgt. Boss said.
The Fire Department was also called and fire officials called the gas company to have the gas shut off.
Luis Roman, owner of the three-family home and target of the drug investigation, will face charges from the city for alleged code violations. He is also facing cocaine trafficking charges after yesterday's raid.
Neighbors have been complaining about drug dealing at the Kingsbury Street home, police said. Police started an investigation and drug buys from Mr. Roman were allegedly made, according to Sgt. Boss.
Police said they found 75 grams of cocaine, valued at $5,000 on the street, and $854. Also seized was ammunition, a .38-caliber handgun, a scale and drug paraphernalia in the first-floor apartment, Sgt. Boss said.
Mr. Roman and two of the people living in the illegal apartments were arrested on drug charges.
Mr. Roman, 34, of the first-floor apartment, was arrested and charged with cocaine trafficking 28 to 99 grams and a drug violation within 1,000 feet of a school zone. Angel Rodriguez, 27, of 11 Kingsbury St., basement, was charged with cocaine trafficking 28 to 99 grams, a drug violation within 1,000 feet of a school zone and possession of ammunition or a firearm without a firearm identification card.
They were both being held on $100,000 cash bail in the police station yesterday. Mr. Roman has several drug charges on his record.
The third person arrested was Luckner Alexandre, 27, of 11 Kingsbury St., basement. He was charged with cocaine possession and was released on personal recognizance. All three will be arraigned in Central District Court today.








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*illegal rooming house*

They are everywhere in any size city. There is this scumbag in town charging $125 a week for a 10X7 closet. He took a three family and rents out anything with a door on it. He is getting like 600 a week per floor.

Funds his drug habit nicely


----------

